# 1st Attempt



## Trfsrfr (Jun 25, 2021)

This is what I've got going;
25 days from sprout.
Soil mixture of MG potting soil, perilite, worm castings, mushroom compost, and a scoop of sand and dirt from the backyard.
Tented under a Mars TS1000 and 2 LED bulbs, 18/6. 82F, RH 35%.
I have the GH 3-part nutrient pack. I wasn't planning on using them until I saw signs of needing them, but they accidentally got a 1/4 strength shot 2-3 watering's ago. Just been using bottled spring water since. PH is around 6-7.
I dont know much about the strain other than Klondike Cookies. Still haven't determined sex.






Questions comments welcome.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 25, 2021)

They look really healthy, very compact with a nice colour. I´m a big fan of spring water too. I have a plant as tall as me and still can´t be certain what sex it is, though I have my suspicions ...
In a few weeks you will be able to take clones to keep the ball rolling, and hedge your bets in case you have some males.
Two seasons back, ALL my crop turned out to be male. Now I buy feminised seeds, because I grow outdoors, and local growers would not appreciate pollen blowing in the wind.  With clones you´ll be able to continue on a rolling basis, and you´ll know they are female. Good luck.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

Impressive! I say stay on track with your gut instincts. This Is interesting to me because I am really winging it with cheap Ace Hardware potting soil, Miracle Gro slow release and liquid BGI Supergain.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 25, 2021)

Pagan said:


> I have a plant as tall as me and still can´t be certain what sex it is


What? Really? Is that normal? I'm waiting patiently to see which ones I have to get rid of.


Shiloh said:


> I am really winging it with cheap Ace Hardware potting soil, Miracle Gro slow release and liquid BGI Supergain.


Your's look good too.
I'm trying to stick with the KISS method. It's a weed and it grows anywhere. 
Put it in dirt, add water and light. 
This is all just a big experiment for me so even if I get minimal yield I'll be happy.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 25, 2021)

"What? Really? Is that normal?"
Not at all, but it´s a funny season. It was an odd seed left over from last year´s crop.
 I have another six footer which is beginning to flower around 10 weeks-- surely a bit big for an auto.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 25, 2021)

Pagan said:


> I have another six footer which is beginning to flower around 10 weeks-- surely a bit big for an auto.


I dont have room for a 6 footer, lol! 
So I think I'll be topping mine next Wed. That'll be 4 weeks old.
I dont even know if mine are auto or photo.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 29, 2021)

5 days later and these things are growing fast!
Topped them today.
What's next?!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jun 29, 2021)

flip lights to 12/12 and they will sex out in bout 3 weeks! thayd be done showing sex if thay were autos so id say there not autos!


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 30, 2021)

I guess thats my next decision - how long to let them veg?
At this point it's basically up to me to decide how big I want them to be, yes?
Shoot for 1/3 the height of my tent?
Am I correct in this line of thought?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 30, 2021)

Gonna need to transplant here soon.
5 gal buckets or 3 gal grow bags?
I have both.

I could also order some 5 gallon bags...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I guess thats my next decision - how long to let them veg?
> At this point it's basically up to me to decide how big I want them to be, yes?
> Shoot for 1/3 the height of my tent?
> Am I correct in this line of thought?




a lot of plants will stretch 2-3 times the height they are when flipped into flower , so unless you have grown these before , plan on them being 2-3 times taller

i might top my plants before flipping to flower 

i would go with the 5 gallon buckets


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 30, 2021)

I just topped mine above the 6th node and gave them a good health drink.
I think I'm gonna let them veg for another week, then transplant into the buckets.
Then veg another week, then flip.
That'll be 6 weeks veg time.
Unless of course they get way too big, then I'll flip earlier.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 1, 2021)

Had a little lighting project the past couple days.
I just received four 12" LED panels, and I have my Mars TS1000, I wanted a way to keep them all level and be able to lower them all evenly.
I found some aluminum flat bar lying around and came up with this space-lab looking thing;
Thoughts?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 3, 2021)

I have 6 plants growing.
4 are just over 30 days old, two are 2 weeks old.
Of the four big ones, one started out green but turned yellow in the first week.
Of the 2 newer ones, ones went yellow right away.

I picked up a cheap PH thing from Walmart and it looks like it ranges from around 7 to 7.5.
Are these accurate enough?
Do I need to be concerned about this?

3 of the big green ones are doing really well, with lots of nodes, but that yellow one seems to be lagging.
Will the yellow one still produce?

My soil is part MG potting soil, part mushroom compost, part worm castings and some perilite.
Lights are all LED (main one a Mars TS1000) about 22" away from the tops (see above post for pics)
Food is GH 3-part, mixed at the medium recommendation for soil. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Airbone (Jul 3, 2021)

Ph sounds a little high but I’m a noob too. 
Are you testing ph of water and nutrients your feeding?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 3, 2021)

I tested the water with those colored strips. It was around the 6-7 range, but I'm also colorblind so that might not be super accurate.
I'll retest with the meter.
I have not tested the PH of the water after adding nutrients.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 3, 2021)

You can get a fairly cheap digital online



That’s the first one I had but didn’t trust it so bought a better one but my old one is still on point.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 3, 2021)

This one is about 100 bucks


----------



## Airbone (Jul 3, 2021)

I add my nutes to water then ph after to 6.5.
And adjust the ph of my water to 6.5 if I’m not feeding and just watering.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks, but I'm done spending for now.
I've already got about $500 more into this than I had originally planned.
This was supposed to be just an experiment, but then I went all in, lol!


----------



## Airbone (Jul 3, 2021)

Here’s my little indoor tent.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice!
I cant wait til mine start taking off.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 3, 2021)

Yours are looking great! just missing a Lil something


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 5, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Yours are looking great! just missing a Lil something


Thanks!
I just up-potted them to 5 gallon buckets.
I'm giving the yellow one a 50/50 chance. It doesn't appear to be nearly as strong as the other 3. It's kinda limp.

So next question - 
How long after transplant should I wait to do things, like flipping?
I was thinking of flipping them in 2 days, which would be about 5 weeks from sprout.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Aug 11, 2021)

Update & question:
I'm down to one, out of six.
Three were males and two weren't gonna make it.

So for the one that's still going, I'm noticing some light colors especially on new growth.
No nutes, just spring water in soil. This girl is 8 weeks old.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

They are starving and need Nutes


----------



## Trfsrfr (Aug 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They are starving and need Nutes


I have the GH 3 part series, but have had bad luck with this stuff, I'm guessing from not knowing the correct doses.
I'm hesitant to mix up more for fear of causing more problems...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I have the GH 3 part series, but have had bad luck with this stuff, I'm guessing from not knowing the correct doses.
> I'm hesitant to mix up more for fear of causing more problems...
> View attachment 276752


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

I use the same follow this chart and see how plants develops


----------



## Trfsrfr (Aug 11, 2021)

Okay, I'll try it again.
Thanks @ROSTERMAN!
I'll feed tonight and report back in a day or two.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Go half feed for a week and then up it Don;t think more is better you will burn the plant


----------



## Trfsrfr (Aug 11, 2021)

Will do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Also read up on how often to feed , I feed once then skip with just plain PHed water , then next time feed again.
If you feed every time the salts in the liquid nutes will build up in the soil and over feed the plant.


----------

